# Kostümride in Osternohe - Gallerie



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Hier gehören alle Bilder vom Kostümride in Osternohe am 31. Oktober '10 rein.


----------



## Cruiser (31. Oktober 2010)

Fang dann mal an )

Dann halt nich wenns nich geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ich seh keine Bilder. Wo hast du sie denn hochgeladen?


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Poste halt mal den Link, wo du es hochgeladen hast. Du musst sie ja nicht einbinden.


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Ok, hier sind die Bilder von Cruiser:


----------



## bengasi-rookie (31. Oktober 2010)

und andere im album zu finden.
nix tolles, aber ich kann noch lernen.


----------



## Ketchyp (31. Oktober 2010)

Alter, die Orks was geht  Sehr sehr geil, erst Recht noch das "Reittier"


----------



## StealthRider (31. Oktober 2010)

Bitteschön:
http://picasaweb.google.com/111255017223893294387/OsternoheKostumRide#

Sind nicht alle perfekt, aber trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Oktober 2010)

Geniale Pics, wie geil isn das mit dem verkleideten Fahrrad


----------



## nochi (1. November 2010)

sers, gibts noch mehr bilder? da waren ja mehrere fotografen da.
hatte zumindest das gefühl n paar mal fotografiert geworden zu sein ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (1. November 2010)

StealthRider schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/111255017223893294387/OsternoheKostumRide#
> 
> Sind nicht alle perfekt, aber trotzdem viel Spass!


 

genial! 

hättest du foto 61 evtl. in hoher auflösung für mich?


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

http://www.eventportrait.de/photocart/index.php

Kennwort: crazy


----------



## Cyres (1. November 2010)

http://www.eventportrait.de/photocart/index.php

Passwort: crazy


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Schöne Fotos.  Aber kann es sein, dass da doch noch einige fehlen?


----------



## Cyres (1. November 2010)

Ja, die werden heute noch hochgeladen, sind grad beim konvertieren


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

ja da fehlen noch welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (1. November 2010)

warum sind da immer so komische bunte punkte in rahmen auf dem bild bei der komplettansicht?
ich nehm an, dass man sich die bilder nciht einfach speichern kann, sondern kauft???


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Genau, damit man die Bilder nicht ohne zu bezahlen benutzen kann sind da diese Punkte.


----------



## nochi (1. November 2010)

jap, hab da gestern mal gefragt .. in vollauflösung ohne wasserzeichen 10 euro pro bild .. und falls mer viele hat .. die dvd mit allen 65 euro .. 
bin grad am überlegen ob mer das zeug irgendwie weg bekommt .. is aber fast zu groß .. 

aber da fehlen glaub noch welle ..


----------



## _evolution_ (1. November 2010)

hab mir ursprÃ¼nglich mehr von den fotos erwartet.
und dafÃ¼r, dass der spezielle blitz wohl das einzig gute an den fotos ist, sind mir 10â¬ pro bild eindeutig zu viel, sorry.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> hab mir ursprÃ¼nglich mehr von den fotos erwartet.
> und dafÃ¼r, dass der spezielle blitz wohl das einzig gute an den fotos ist, sind mir 10â¬ pro bild eindeutig zu viel, sorry.



Word.
Zumal ich noch kein einziges von mir entdecken konnte. 
Obwohl wir oftmals abgelichtet wurden (dachte ich zumindest...)

Edit: Falls jmd n Bild von mir hat (Rote Hose, Schwarzes Shirt, Blauer Helm, GrÃ¼nes Radl)
Bitte melden, egal wie ******* es Bild ist


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

*... Guten MORGEN  wenn Thomas das Video zusammengeschnitten hat, dann könnt Ihr mal auf der HP nachsehen. **Da wird sicher der EIN oder ANDERE von Euch mit drauf sein  Ich denke, dass er das diese Woche noch hin bekommt 

ANsonsten muss ich sagen, ich bin enttäuscht von den Fotos, die die Fotografen gemacht haben und unter der Rubrik "HALLOWEEN-RIDE" auf deren HP veröffentlicht haben... zu 90% haben die PICS nix mit dem Event zu tun. Dann wird auch noch unser Name für den Event, für eine Bildergalerie verwendet, wo überwiegend keine verkleideten Biker zu sehen sind - zum Gruppenfoto sind die auch nicht runter gekommen, obwohl die Bescheid wussten  

Leutz, da wir ja schon über einen "Faschings-Ride"  nachgedacht haben, würde ich sagen - sofern BP Osternohe da mit zieht - wir planen das von langer Hand und organisieren bzw. fragen unsere eigenen Bekannten/ Fotografen an... 

Heiko soll mal'n Thread aufmachen für'n Faschings-Ride *


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

www.ostalbrider.com

... und hier der link


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

Der Upload der Bilder dauert noch an. Vermutlich sind erst heute nach alle Fotos online. 

Bezgl. des Gruppenfotos haben wir am Vormittag mit jemandem von den LARP Spielern gesprochen und gesagt, dass wir das Gruppenfoto der Train am Trainingsplatz auf halber Strecke machen. Dort waren wir auch bis die Train in zwei Zügen an uns vorbeigeschossen ist. Sorry, wenn es da ein Mißverständnis gab.


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

... kennst du die HP von den LARPs oder den YOUTUBE-Channel?! 

Übrigens wussten WIR nicht, dass die LARPs kommen bzw. hatten auch nicht mit denen abgesprochen, was wir, wann und wo vor hatten... hab euch übrigens vorab eine E-Mail dahingehend geschrieben - schade, dass es nicht so funktioniert hat  NÄX mal vlt


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

123meins schrieb:


> ... kennst du die HP von den LARPs oder den YOUTUBE-Channel?! Die haben ja auch Filmchen dort gemacht



Nein, kenne ich nicht. 
Die Bilder, die wir von den LARPs gemacht haben, werden wir auch nicht online stellen. Ist so mit denen vereinbart worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bengasi-rookie (1. November 2010)

10 bzw. 65 öcken?  damn

ähem, dann werd ich wohl oder übel ohne die aufnahmen leben müssen. 
geht mich ja nix an, aber viele bilder werden da wohl nicht über den tisch gehen.


----------



## el.locko (1. November 2010)

ihr bekommt doch 20% steht doch da.

Ich finde die Preise schon ok, rechnet mal was ihr bezahlen müsst wenn ihr nen Photographen ordert.

Allerdings sind die Bilder nicht der hit. Hab 5 Fotos von mir gefunden, 4 davon an ein und der selben Stelle.


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

Muss sagen - auch wenn nicht so viele "Halloween-Pics" dabei sind - da sind echt gute Bilder dabei, wirklich  zumindest gefallen mir einige davon echt gut. 

Also, ich hätte da schon die Pics gekauft - nur sind wir Kostümierten leider nicht so oft zu sehen wie die anderen. 

naja, Bilder hin, Bilder her - der Tag gestern war super klasse


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

123meins schrieb:


> Also, ich hätte da schon die Pics gekauft - nur sind wir Kostümierten leider nicht so oft zu sehen wie die anderen.


 
Dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht 
Von mir gibts aber auch nur 5 Fotos


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

@123meins
da gebe ich dir recht, es war ein wunder schöner Tag im Bikepark Osternohe 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Wiedersehen


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

Ich muss euch noch ein bisserl vertrösten. 
Die Bilder von Kamera Nr. 3 und 4 fehlen noch komplett. 
Es besteht also eine gute Chance, dass noch was von Euch dazu kommt.


----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

jumi schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Kamera Nr. 3 und 4 fehlen noch komplett. Es besteht also eine gute Chance, dass noch was von Euch dazu kommt.



yieppieh  dann werden WIR unser Geld vielleicht doch noch los  

Ach so ... Fasching ist näx Jahr erst im März  

Ich würde sagen, wir checken mal ab, ob DAS gehen würde, dass wir da im Bikepark wieder was auf die Beine stellen


----------



## Michi83 (1. November 2010)

Hi,

mein Bild vermisse ich auch noch 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Bild vermisse ich auch noch
> 
> ...




beschreibt Euch mal, vielleicht kann ich ja bei der Suche helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123meins (1. November 2010)

www.ostalbrider.com FILMCHEN IST ON  Hab's noch nicht angeschaut aber das mach ich jetzt gleich


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

aller erste Sahne


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Naja, ich find die Fotos jetzt nicht wirklich der Hammer. Abgesehen davon, dass ich kaum drauf bin und dann in komischen Position oder ohne Sprung macht nen Bekannter der als Hobby fotografiert mMn deutlich bessere Bilder. Sry, aber da hatte ich von nem Fotostudio mit ner neuen Blitztechnik besseres erwartet.


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Naja, ich find die Fotos jetzt nicht wirklich der Hammer. Abgesehen davon, dass ich kaum drauf bin und dann in komischen Position oder ohne Sprung macht nen Bekannter der als Hobby fotografiert mMn deutlich bessere Bilder. Sry, aber da hatte ich von nem Fotostudio mit ner neuen Blitztechnik besseres erwartet.



Stimmt.. ich habe von Dir auch nur fünf Bilder gefunden. 
Bist Du am zweiten Jump und am Krokodil nicht gesprungen?

Aber mal ehrlich... so schlecht finde ich die Bilder jetzt nicht (wenn Du das auf den Bildern bist). 
Ich bin aber durchaus an kritischen Meinungen interessiert. 
Ich habe mir im Vorfeld der Aktion viele Bikerfotos angeschaut. 
Die meisten davon waren ziemlich spektakulär aber zu 95 % auch unscharf. Deswegen war meine Überlegung vor dem Shoot etwas "weniger spektakuläres" einzufangen und mehr Wert auf die Bildqualität zu legen. Wie ein Biker auf dem Foto schaut oder wie seine Haltung ist liegt dabei natürlich außerhalb meines Einflussbereichs. 

Was macht für Euch ein Bikerfoto zu einem Bild bei dessen Anblick ihr "WOW" sagt?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. November 2010)

ihr wart zu nah dran müsstet weng weiter weggehen


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Nope, ich bin das nicht auf den Bildern. Ich bin das Krokodil, und die beiden Jumps schon gesprungen, die paar mal als ich nicht gesprungen bin wurde ich dann aber fotografiert. 
Ganz ehrlich, lieber verwischte Bilder als langweilige. Und wir(ich und kumpels/bekannte) schaffen es auch scharfe Bilder mit guter Quali UND Aktion zu produzieren. Da kommt natürlich auch viel Ausschuss zu stande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> ihr wart zu nah dran müsstet weng weiter weggehen



Also sollte man mehr vom Hinderniss sehen?
Und wir haben uns die Arbeit gemacht und die Bilder alle möglichst auf die Biker zugeschnitten

Hier mal die vier von eben mit einem größeren Ausschnitt. Geht das in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

Hmm...gute Frage, was für mich n gutes Foto ausmacht.
Kann ich dir so pauschal grad gar nicht sagen.
Ist von Spot zu Spot unterschiedlich...
Je nachdem mit wem ich unterwegs bin zum Fotos machen, schnapp ich mir vor jedem Obstacle am liebsten selber die Kamera und schau erstmal von überall, wie es ausschaut etc..


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Z.B. beim letzen Foto will man den Biker einfach im Flug sehen, die Landung ist uninteressant. 
Beim Wallridefoto finde ich persönlich die Perspektive besser wenn der Biker auf einen zukommt. Dann muss auch nicht alles drauf sein. 
Ungewöhnliche Perspektiven sind immer gut, nicht immer standmäßig aus Kopfhöhe. Aber das muss ich einem Fotostudio wohl hoffentlich kaum erzählen.


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Z.B. beim letzen Foto will man den Biker einfach im Flug sehen, die Landung ist uninteressant.
> Beim Wallridefoto finde ich persönlich die Perspektive besser wenn der Biker auf einen zukommt. Dann muss auch nicht alles drauf sein.
> Ungewöhnliche Perspektiven sind immer gut, nicht immer standmäßig aus Kopfhöhe. Aber das muss ich einem Fotostudio wohl hoffentlich kaum erzählen.




ok.. dann bin ich mal auf die Fotos von Andy gespannt. 
Da laden gerade noch 2.6 GB Bilddaten auf den Server hoch die ich dann heute nacht in die Galerie einstellen werde. 
Er ist für die kreativen Shots zuständig. Ich eher für die saveshots


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. November 2010)

Dann san ma alle mal gespannt 
Wobei auch bei denen schon einige recht coole dabei sind 

Ihr habt sowas noch nicht so oft gemacht oder?


----------



## jumi (1. November 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ihr habt sowas noch nicht so oft gemacht oder?




Ich habs zum ersten mal gemacht
Bin sonst eher auf Hochzeiten unterwegs (www.storybooklove.de)


----------



## Tabibuschua (2. November 2010)

hi.
bin wie gesagt einer der LARPer / Orks, die am Kostumride-Tag da waren.
Wir waren an dem Tag mehr oder weniger zufällig verkleidet da, weil unser Chef mal seine Sau fahren wollte... ;] Deswegen auch die leichte Abgrenzung zum Rest der Truppe, da war aber nix persönliches! Und wie schon gesagt fand ich generell die Idee und Kostüme geil :]
Die Sache mit den guten FotografenBildern gegen Geld ist so ne Sache. Wir wollte keine Bilder von uns haben, da wir keine Kohle dafür blechen und selber 2 Fotografen mithatten. Falls Fragen offen sind, schreibt mir einfach! :]


----------



## jumi (2. November 2010)

Ab hier gehts mit den Bildern von Andy los:

http://www.eventportrait.de/photocart/index.php?vp=42&do=photocart&viewGallery=18868

Jetzt ist alles online. 
Wer sich jetzt nicht findet, der wurde entweder nicht fotografiert oder das Bild war technischer (fotografischer) Schrott.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. November 2010)

habs nicht erwarten können und alle am handy angeschaut  von mir sind gute dabei 
orangenes alpinestar tshirt mit weißem 661 carbon helm auf grauem commencal.
Dvd werd ich heut abend bestellen. Bevor ich mich später ärger das ichs net  getan hab. Hehe. 
Ach ja ich war der, der im krokogap stand, hab hoffentlich keinen irritiert.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2010)

Dann sind wir mal nicht so streng mit dir 
Wird sicher noch besser mit der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (2. November 2010)

hab von mir nur 2 fotos gefunden und die sind "langweilig" bei der landung und ein ganz normales.
bin ja selbst hobbyfotograf, leider kann ich mich nicht selbst fotografieren aber was die perspektiven angeht .. bei sprüngen und drops am besten immer so das das bike grad am höchsten punkt in der luft liegt, und immer schon von weiter unten. so das auch n kleiner hüpfer wie n großer sprung aussieht. so das man vllt. den kicker noch sieht, aber nicht wo gelandet wird .. dann wirkt der sprung schön hoch.
so ähnlich wie auf dem video. wenn das nicht von unten gefilmt worden wär siehts total langweilig aus.
http://www.youtube.com/user/nochi83?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/9lTCsnYn0fM

und bei wallrides schön frontal. und das foto waagerecht. das die wand fast senkrecht ist .. das man sieht wenn einer das ding richtig fährt wie der in der kurve liegt.

was mir bei den fotos aufgefallen is .. ihr habt immer nur ein foto gemacht pro sprung. da stell ich die cam auf serienbild und lass die durchrattern .. dann kann mer das beste raus suchen. und da kommt 100% besseres raus wie so.


----------



## heifisch (2. November 2010)

Warum Serienbild, bei soner Kamera kann man doch da abdrücken wo man das Bild haben will.


----------



## tiss79 (2. November 2010)

Weiter wegzugehen als Tip, bzw. mehr drauf zu kriegen ist nicht direkt verkehrt. So sieht man einfach mehr von dem Sprung bzw. Hindernis selber. Was mir in der Summe auffällt (das ist aber durch euren Anspruch bedingt, nahezu 100% technisch richtige und scharfe Fotos hinbekommen zu wollen), dass die Dynamik fehlt. Alle Bewegungen sind komplett eingefroren und wirken statisch. Was natürlich einerseits durch den Blitzeinsatz bedingt ist. Ich hab mir jezt keine Exifs angeschaut (was auch auf der Homepage gar nicht ginge ). Selbst die Laufräder "stehen" ja still. Es kommt keine Bewegung rüber. Als nächstes, und das fiel mir als erstes auf: Der Hintergrund. Der ist schlicht und einfach zu scharf . Btw. das fiel mir auch auf dem Promovideo (der Link, den ihr reingestellt hab mit den Motocrossern) auf, dass da zwar wunderbar die Bewegung eingefroren wurde, insbesondere von der aufgewirbelten Erde, aber auch hiermir etwas Dynamik fehlte. 
Aber es ist ja wirklich nicht gerade einfach mal eben Actionfotografie zu machen, gerade wenn man eher von Hochzeitsfotografie kommt (was ich nicht könnte ).
Beim Wallride hier fällt mir spontan die Perspektive auf. Da muss man einfach tiefer runter . Ich denke dann wirkt das auch besser und wirkt "größer". 

Gruß,
Matthias

Naja, 1. genau den Moment zu treffen, den man will, abdrücken und dann wird ja erst ausgelöst, das trifft auch nicht immer. Und man ist schneller als man denkt. Serienbild rattert doch wunderbar durch, man hat die Flugphase eingefangen und kann quasi das Sahnebild rauspicken. Ich würde auch Serie empfehlen. Aber ich vermute, dass haut mit den Blitzen nicht hin. Die laden wohl kaum so schnell auf, dass Du da 3 B/s durchhauen kannst. Geschweige denn 5,6,7 oder mehr (wars eine D3?).


----------



## jumi (2. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Warum Serienbild, bei soner Kamera kann man doch da abdrücken wo man das Bild haben will.



Korrekt. 
Die Sprungfotos wurden teilweise mit Lichtschranke gemacht. 
Dabei habe ich die Lichtschranke am Absprung positioniert und die Auslösung durch eine Verzögerung gesteuert. 
Allerdings hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Geschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Biker beim Sprung so extrem unterschiedlich sind. 
Beim nächsten mal werde ich die Lichtschranke an der Stelle positionieren wo das Foto gemacht werden soll und ohne Verzögerung arbeiten. Man lernt ja dazu
Dann kann ich auch mit nem Tele arbeiten und den Biker durch Schärfe-Unschärfe besser vom Hintergrund abheben. 
Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, dann würde ich ja öfters kommen. 
Gerade jetzt im Herbst ist das Licht schon traumhaft schön.


----------



## heifisch (2. November 2010)

Die kreativ Shots gehen schon eher in die gewünschte Richtung. Mal unters Krokodil oder andere Sprünge gelegt.. das wirkt einfach besser. Ich denke man muss einfach nen paar mal sowas fotografieren, bis man wirklich gute Bilder hinkriegt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (2. November 2010)

Wie ich vorher schon mal erwähnt hab, des wird sicher alles noch 
Kommt Zeit, kommt es Auge dafür schon noch.
Und wenn ein Fahrer selber n bissl a Auge für eine eventuelle gute Position hat, wird der auch sicher anhalten und mit einem reden.

Für alle, die Abends nicht mehr da waren: Wir sind ja eine große Familie


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

was die preise angeht, find ich normal. wenn man sich paar pics von nem rennen holen will, gehts auch bei 10 los. ansonsten wars ne coole sache wir hatten unseren spass und es nächste mal wissen die leute was besser gehn sollte

so ich bin eigentlich froh wenn ich den knopf von meiner cam finde, daher hier schlechte unscharfe pics


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

hier


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

noch paar


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

.


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

.


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

.


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2010)

so etz reichts aber


----------



## Trailsurfer95 (7. November 2010)

hat jemand den link zu dem faschingsride ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Nö, da kam bisher nichts von Betreiberseite zurück. Wenn was geschieht, wird's natürlich hier gepostet. Bzw. eher im anderen Thread.


----------



## R4mbo (3. November 2011)

hm irgendwie kommt da nix auf der foto seite sin die schon wieder raus?


----------



## heifisch (3. November 2011)

Dieser Thread ist von letzen Jahr, von diesem Jahr wirst du hier nichts finden!
Wenn du welche vom letzen Jahr suchst, welchen Link meinst du genau?


----------



## Meiki (4. November 2011)

ich kann die Bilder irgendwie gar nicht ansehen


----------

